# 4L80E Life



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

How many miles did everybody's factory 4L80E last? Not really of any importance, just curious. I've got 53,000 on the 05 and 175,000 on the 03 and both are still original.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

nearing 143k on my 00 2500. No issies yet.


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Depends on who drives them and their maintenance. I've seen guys take them out in under 50k and 4 years.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Nov 27, 2005)

157,000 on my 97. I don't think it's been touched.


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

The one in my 98 K2500 was rebuilt at 240,000. It was worked hard from new, it's all in how you look after them.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 5, 2008)

I have 104,000 miles on the 4L80E in my 98 K3500 but I bought it used with 94,600 miles on it so I don't know it's complete history.

I had someone run my VIN through GM's inquiry system and it showed that the tranny valve body was R&R or replaced along with the PCM at 20,230 miles.

I changed the tranny fluid and filter when I first bought it and drained and refilled the tranny a few thousand miles later just to get as much of the old fluid out as I could. So far, tranny still shifts good.

Wayne


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

Mine just started acting up the other day waiting to hear back from the shop but if its time to rebuild i got 214,000 and some change out of mine


----------



## younggun86 (Sep 25, 2008)

83k on an 04. started going into limp mode after 35 miles around 82k. just curious but what have you guys paid to have it replaced? i got a quote for 3000 if i provide the fluid myself.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

younggun86;1301600 said:


> 83k on an 04. started going into limp mode after 35 miles around 82k. just curious but what have you guys paid to have it replaced? i got a quote for 3000 if i provide the fluid myself.


Should be able to get a top quality local rebuild with warranty for about 2K or less. And that will include fluid LOL.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

193,000, still factory 4L80e (and i have a plow on the truck -2000 2500 chevy) still shifts great. I think the key was fluid and filter service and not banging from reverse to drive...


----------



## 09Daxman (Dec 24, 2009)

My cousin use to have a 97 6.5 turbo diesel with the 4l80 behind it and I had to pull it at 160k about. Had my tranny guy rebuild and beef up the trans with a new converter for 1300 bucks, I had to do the labor with pulling and installing but I was ok with that.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

my father inlaw has a 96 with a big ass western. He is rebuilding the trans every 2 years.


----------



## cubicinches (Oct 19, 2008)

pooleo8;1305442 said:


> my father inlaw has a 96 with a big ass western. He is rebuilding the trans every 2 years.


He needs to find someone else to rebuild them. Or, find someone else to drive the truck... Or both.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

I agree. Unless he's putting an ungodly amount of plowing miles on that doesnt make sense. Are they flushing all the old fluid out?


----------



## bswalks (Dec 9, 2010)

100k on my '05. Hauls 20' equipment trailer all summer, 
& plow & sander all winter. It's been serviced 3 times,
last time, 100% flush. I think the biggest thing is to watch
the temp. gauge & don't treat it like a skid steer, by pushing
banks back too far in winter.
I too would find another rebuilder, or look into
new trans, of trucks worth the investment.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Bought my '98 2500 with 62k on it. Trans replaced around 95k. Lost reverse - but that was my fault... got stuck and smoked it getting out. was able to finish the night luckily.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I had a 2000 1 ton Sierra regular cab long box carryover 5.7L and 4L80 that I had troubles with since it was new. It would intermittently go into overdrive, then jump back to 3rd and right back into overdrive/lock-up. It was in the shop (dealer) at least every other month but they could never duplicate the problem. Finely at 44k a catastrophic failure. GM did "Goodwill" the trans so it didn't cost me anything. I got the truck back and it wasn't two weeks later, same thing was happening again od/3rd/od-lock-up. I call GM customer care and this was their response: "We (GM) feel that at 44k miles we replaced the transmission in your truck free of charge, so if you have another failure at 88k miles you have reached the useful life of your transmission." Needless to say, I will never buy another NEW GM work truck (I'll stick with our superduty for any real work) and maybe explains the GM and Chrysler BAILOUTS. I now have no problem buying a used truck and taking the chance it may have to have major repairs, I can usually find a few year old truck with higher mileage for about half the price (or less) of new, so a couple grand isn't a big deal for repairs with that kind of savings.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

cubicinches;1305457 said:


> He needs to find someone else to rebuild them. Or, find someone else to drive the truck... Or both.


I do believe its operator error 

also, his engine lost compression on 5,6 this spring :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

carkey351;1305381 said:


> 193,000, still factory 4L80e (and i have a plow on the truck -2000 2500 chevy) still shifts great. I think the key was fluid and filter service and not banging from reverse to drive...


Banging from reverse to first is the key......


----------



## woodchuck2 (Dec 4, 2010)

These trannies are actually quite strong. Seeing them with high miles is normal but again it depend on the driver, his abilities and the maintenance. These trannies are stronger than the old TH400 and with overdrive to boot. They are even run behind the detuned duramax in the vans.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

Mine is starting to go out now............its been hesitating the shift for a few months now. 

98 k2500 with 385k miles. No plowing though. Just a bunch of trailer pulling.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

How many miles did it have when you bought it? I cant believe thats the original transmission.


----------



## carkey351 (Oct 18, 2010)

2COR517;1305608 said:


> Banging from reverse to first is the key......


thanks. i guess that is what i meant, but in normal summer driving I have noticed a lot of people using the tranny to stop them when backing up by slamming into drive rather than pushing down on the brake pedal...seems kinda dumb.


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

It had 60k when I bought it. 

Its never had a plow on it, and I always kept the fluid changed every spring.


----------



## dstrbd1 (Feb 20, 2011)

just had mine rebuilt for $2500 and had 67,000 on it


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

I have 212,000 on mine its plowed it entire life.


----------



## Stan (Nov 28, 2003)

bought a 95 3500 with 90K several years back. Had problems on the 1-2 shift. Long story short seals were the culprit so @ 130000 the trans was just rebuilt.
On another note my 94 blazer which I had since a year old got 150K before the rebuild. (4l60e)


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I dont know my tranny gets serviced every year I have no problems.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

younggun86;1301600 said:


> 83k on an 04. started going into limp mode after 35 miles around 82k. just curious but what have you guys paid to have it replaced? i got a quote for 3000 if i provide the fluid myself.


There is a trans shop over here that pulled, rebuilt, and re-installed my dump truck 4L80E trans for $1500 out the door fluid and all. I just had one of my guys drop it off on the way home from plowing in the blizzard and I picked it up a couple of days later. The trans that was in that truck was rather fresh. The thing that took it out was 100% driver.

4L80E has a huge weak point when it comes to heavy work. Reverse is such a tall gear, that commonly will go out before the rest of the trans is done.

The shop that rebuilt my trans told me that if I have my dump box loaded, put the truck in 4LO to back up if it is up a hill or into dirt or grass. He says that will save the reverse band from slippage and another costly rebuild on a trans that only needs a new reverse band.


----------



## larboc (Dec 8, 2009)

495k in a '94 2500 suburban behind a 6.5td, some towing.

fluid and filter changed at 350k, otherwise untouched.

still going strong.


----------



## BlizzardBeater (Aug 29, 2010)

Finally replaced the 4L80 in my 03 at exactly 180,000 miles. Not too bad considering it's been a work truck since mile 1.


----------



## great white (Dec 24, 2009)

413,000 kms. 1998 K2500 6.5 Turbo diesel.

It's not stock, but it's not a duramax either!

Pulls a 9000 lb trailer all summer:










Towed from British Columbia to Newfoundland last summer. Saw some hairy climbs and freaky temps.

No issues.


----------



## eggman2006 (Nov 3, 2011)

2001 2500HD bought used in 2005 with 40k on it and now has 240k on it. I noticed a little acting up in reverse around 220k and put in some lucas, ran it a thousand miles and changed the fluid/filter etc. and has been fine since! Has the 6.0L and tows 4300# dump trailer and has a 7.5 meyers....


----------

